# The Complete Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Complete Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century (Immortal Holmes)

Down the past few years, I've been writing small batches of 3 or 4 Sherlock Holmes stories and publishing them as little 99c ebooks on Kindle. But now I've pulled them all into one big collection, 13 tales in all. I have Holmes travelling and solving cases all over the globe. The whole way across the United States. In the Caribbean. Africa. Paris, Amsterdam, Japan and Hong Kong, and even Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia, topped off by a final story in which Holmes is called back to his native London. I hope that my enjoyment in penning these stories rubs off on you in some way. Let's find out. Read on.

Tony Richards,
London, 2014.

*Tony Richards was born just outside London, England. Widely traveled, he often sets his fiction in locations he has visited. Novels of his are currently available from HarperCollins, Samhain, and Pocket Books, with crime fiction available from Telos, and his shorter work has appeared in F&SF, Weird Tales, Asimov's SF, Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine, and a number of anthologies including Best New Horror. His work has been shortlisted for both the HWA Bram Stoker and the British Fantasy awards. When not writing, he likes to cook, fish, practice t'ai chi, and imagine a world where very bad people have a change of heart and take up cooking, fishing, and t'ai chi too.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Betsy and Ann. Here's a brief rundown of the 13 stories in this book:

In 'The House of Blood,' someone is draining lucky Vegas gamblers of their vital essence. In 'The Desert King,' a self-styled shaman holds unnatural sway over his followers, and more. In 'The Hidden Shore,' vacationers are inexplicably taking their own lives on a Caribbean island. In 'The Terror in the Park,' something monstrous is killing financial workers in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. In 'The Vanished,' a San Francisco newspaper owner has gone missing without any warning, and he's not the only one. In 'Shiny Trinkets,' very valuable jewels are disappearing from heavily secured vaults in New York. In 'A Shadow in the Harbour,' cargo-workers in Hong Kong are dying in a most mysterious fashion. In 'The Hunters and the Hunted,' a swarm of bees in Africa appears to have developed a mind of its own, with deadly intention. In 'Vermillion Moon,' something is robbing the customers of an Amsterdam bordello of their minds. In 'A Ghost in Tokyo,' Holmes confronts an extremely modern apparition, and meets his match in the form of a female Japanese detective. In 'Flight of Fantasy,' he finds himself trapped aboard a doomed jetliner bound for Europe. In 'Above the Boulevards,' a bizarre vigilante is at work in Paris. And in 'The Crimewave,' Holmes is summoned back to London to confront his most puzzling and lethal case of all.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm going to write some brand-new Holmes fiction when I get the time. Working title? _The Return of the Hound._


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not sure when I'm going to get the time, though. I'm very busy with other fiction at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Samhain Publishing have picked up another of my previously self-published novels, a vampire epic this time. There's more information on my blog and website news.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Other news soon. Meanwhile, there's this and my other e-novels and collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's more new books news on my blog ... the link's on my website home page.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

with even more to come shortly.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just waiting to hear from my agent.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

See my blog for news of a new straight detective novel -- no supernatural themes whatever -- coming soon. The link is on my website home page.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or here: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there'll be another full-length novel -- part detective, part horror -- on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This and a number of my other e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more of my new fiction and some reprints coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including my debut novel, The Harvest Bride.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm busy scanning and formatting right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's be plenty of my new supernatural and mystery fiction on Kindle this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including a couple of brand-new novellas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a really good one-week vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic control strike. There's more book news to come, and I'll be featuring it on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books, including 3 Raine's Landing supernatural thrillers, 2 large collections, and a new ghost novel, and on sale for 99c during    August. See my signature for more information.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale will most likely continue into September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It is. Still 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's just a short time left ... grab a novel or a long collection such as this one while you have the chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost done, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's done on my Raine's Landing series of novels, but Holmes is still on sale.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still on sale for a few days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

People are still snapping this one up, so I'm keeping the 99c price tag for a little while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale continues for this large collection only ... although you can find plenty of my smaller collections permanently at 99c. The full list is on my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still on sale. And there are plenty of my other eBooks that are permanently priced at 99c. Look at the list on my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope all my readers had a great Xmas, and I wish you a terrific 2015.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2015, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope you have a great year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And be sure to read more books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've more short fiction coming out on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a new collection up on Kindle this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's up, with more brand-new fiction due to be uploaded in just a couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now they're both up.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more to come in April.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In fact, there's a whole new book coming in April. Meanwhile, there's plenty more fiction in a wide variety of genres to take a look at.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This might be one of your last chances to buy this book on Kindle at this price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A publisher is now looking at these stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are available for minimum price during part of August, in all formats. This includes 3 full-length novels and a huge collection of horror stories. Check it out, why not?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are available for minimum price through most of August. These include 3 full-length novels (one of them previously published by Eos/HarperCollins) and a huge collection of my horror stories. Available on Kindle, Nook, Kobo, and Smashwords.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the sale's still on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But not for too much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Over soon, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've extended the sale for a few days, but you're now drinking at the Last Chance Saloon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's over. But this book is still great value.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2016, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's more new fiction coming early this year, including a new full-length novel ... maybe even 2.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book includes 'The House if Blood' from _Gaslight Arcanum_.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That story inspired me to write the others. Read my intro to this collection to find out why.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I might even do a Holmes novella soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's certainly worth considering.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A sequel to Hound, perhaps?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Of the Baskervilles, that is.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll start work on that when I have the time. Not yet.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, you can buy all of these stories in one eBook.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are other collections of my stories on Kindle too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But you can read this one for free if you have Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That is true of many of my Kindle books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of them these days, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The smaller eBooks are all at minimum price. Larger books ... minimum top price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This whole book -- all 13 stories --- is available on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Why not give it a serious look?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are new eBooks of mine appearing all the time, And not just Sherlock either.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But here is Sherlock once again ... and more detective fiction just above this thread.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing you all the best New Year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my novels and longer collections are now on sale on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Good lord, Watson, how could you miss an opportunity like this


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale of many of my Kindle eBooks is still on ... for a short while, anyway.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my novels and longer collections on Kindle are currently on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my Kindle novels and longer collections is ending very soon. Get hold of a couple while you can, folks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There is still a chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on most of my e-novels and longer collections has been extended. So if you haven't done so until now, here's your chance to take advantage.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I've decided to extend that Special Offer for a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Great news. The Special Offer is still on for all my self-published eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Make use of these offers while you still can. They will not last forever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special offer on many of my full-length novels and longer collections continues into December 2017.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very happy 2018 to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my shorter eBooks are still available for 99c. And the most expensive of my self-published full length novels is only $2.99.


----------

